# BLOAT (Gastric Dilatation-Volvulus)



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Bloat is a very serious health risk for many dogs, yet many dog owners know very little about it. * According to the links below, it is the second leading killer of dogs, after cancer.* It is frequently reported that deep-chested dogs, such as German Shepherds, Great Danes, and Dobermans are particularly at risk. This page provides links to information on bloat and summarizes some of the key points we found in the sites we researched. Although we have summarized information we found about possible symptoms, causes, methods of prevention, and breeds at risk, we cannot attest to the accuracy. _* Please consult with your veterinarian for medical information*_.

*If you believe your dog is experiencing bloat, please get your dog to a veterinarian immediately! Bloat can kill in less than an hour, so time is of the essence. Notify your vet to alert them you're on your way with a suspected bloat case. Better to be safe than sorry!*

The technical name for bloat is "Gastric Dilatation-Volvulus" ("GDV"). Bloating of the stomach is often related to swallowed air (although food and fluid can also be present). It usually happens when there's an abnormal accumulation of air, fluid, and/or foam in the stomach ("gastric dilatation"). Stress can be a significant contributing factor also. Bloat can occur with or without "volvulus" (twisting). As the stomach swells, it may rotate 90° to 360°, twisting between its fixed attachments at the esophagus (food tube) and at the duodenum (the upper intestine). The twisting stomach traps air, food, and water in the stomach. The bloated stomach obstructs veins in the abdomen, leading to low blood pressure, shock, and damage to internal organs. The combined effect can quickly kill a dog.

Be prepared! Know in advance what you would do if your dog bloated. 

If your regular vet doesn't have 24-hour emergency service, know which nearby vet you would use. Keep the phone number handy. 
Always keep a product with simethicone on hand (e.g., Mylanta Gas (not regular Mylanta), Gas-X, etc.) in case your dog has gas. If you can reduce or slow the gas, you've probably bought yourself a little more time to get to a vet if your dog is bloating.
 _*This information is not intended to replace advice or guidance from veterinarians or other pet care professionals. It is simply being shared as an aid to assist you with your own research on this very serious problem.*_

*Symptoms*

Typical symptoms often include some (but not necessarily all) of the following, according to the links below. Unfortunately, from the onset of the first symptoms you have very little time (sometimes minutes, sometimes hours) to get immediate medical attention for your dog. Know your dog and know when it's not acting right.


Attempts to vomit (usually unsuccessful); may occur every 5-20 minutes
_This seems to be one of the most common symptoms & has been referred to as the "hallmark symptom"_
Doesn't act like usual self
_Perhaps the earliest warning sign & may be the only sign that almost always occurs_
Significant anxiety and restlessness
_One of the earliest warning signs and seems fairly typical_
"Hunched up" or "roached up" appearance
_This seems to occur fairly frequently _ 
Bloated abdomen that may feel tight (like a drum)
_Despite the term "bloat," many times this symptom never occurs or is not apparent_
Pale or off-color gums
_Dark red in early stages, white or blue in later stages_
Lack of normal gurgling and digestive sounds in the tummy
_Many dog owners report this after putting their ear to their dog's tummy_
Coughing
Unproductive gagging
Heavy salivating or drooling
Foamy mucous around the lips, or vomiting foamy mucous
Unproductive attempts to defecate
Whining
Pacing
Licking the air
Seeking a hiding place
Looking at their side or other evidence of abdominal pain or discomfort
May refuse to lie down or even sit down
May stand spread-legged
May attempt to eat small stones and twigs
Drinking excessively
Heavy or rapid panting
Shallow breathing
Cold mouth membranes
Apparent weakness; unable to stand or has a spread-legged stance
_Especially in advanced stage_
Accelerated heartbeat
_Heart rate increases as bloating progresses_ 
Weak pulse
Collapse
 *Causes*

According to the links below, it is thought that the following may be the primary contributors to bloat. To calculate a dog's lifetime risk of bloat according to Purdue University's School of Veterinary Medicine, * click here*.

*Stress*


Dog shows, mating, whelping, boarding, change in routine, new dog in household, etc.
_Although purely anecdotal, we've heard of too many cases where a dog bloated after a 3rd dog was brought into the household (perhaps due to stress regarding pack order)._ 
Activities that result in gulping air
 * Eating habits, especially...*


Elevated food bowls 
Rapid eating 
Eating dry foods that contain citric acid as a preservative (the risk is even worse if the owner moistens the food) 
Eating dry foods that contain fat among the first four ingredients
Insufficient Trypsin (a pancreatic enzyme present in meat)
Dilution of gastric juices necessary for complete digestion by drinking too much water before or after eating
Eating gas-producing foods (especially soybean products, brewer's yeast, and alfalfa)
 * Exercise before and especially after eating* 
*Heredity (especially having a first-degree relative who has bloated) *
*Build & Physical Characteristics* 


 Having a deep and narrow chest compared to other dogs of the same breed 
Older dogs 
Males 
Being underweight
 * Disposition*


 Fearful or anxious temperament
Prone to stress
History of aggression toward other dogs or people
 *Prevention*
Some of the advice in the links below for reducing the chances of bloat are:


Avoid highly stressful situations. If you can't avoid them, try to minimize the stress as much as possible. Be extra watchful.
_Can be brought on by dog shows, mating, whelping, boarding, new dog in household, change in routine, etc. _
Do not use an elevated food bowl 
Do not exercise for several hours (e.g., 2 or 3) before and especially after eating
_Particularly don't permit your dog to roll over, which could cause the stomach to twist_
Do not permit rapid eating
_Feed 2 or 3 meals daily, instead of just one_
Do not give water one hour before or after a meal
_It dilutes the gastric juices necessary for proper digestion, which leads to gas production._
Always keep a product with simethicone (e.g., Mylanta Gas (not regular Mylanta), Phazyme, Gas-X, etc.) on hand to treat gas symptoms.
_Some recommend giving your dog simethicone immediately if your dog burps more than once or shows other signs of gas.
Some report relief of gas symptoms with ½ teaspoon of nutmeg or the homeopathic remedy Nux moschata 30 _
Allow access to fresh water at all times, except before and after meals
Make meals a peaceful, stress-free time
When switching dog food, do so gradually (allow several weeks)
Do not feed dry food exclusively
Feed a high-protein (>30%) diet, particularly of raw meat
If feeding dry food, avoid foods that contain fat as one of the first four ingredients
If feeding dry foods, avoid foods that contain citric acid
_If you must use a dry food containing citric acid, do not pre-moisten the food_
If feeding dry food, select one that includes rendered meat meal with bone product among the first four ingredients
Reduce carbohydrates as much as possible (e.g., typical in many commercial dog biscuits)
Feed a high-quality diet
_Whole, unprocessed foods are especially beneficial_
Feed adequate amount of fiber (for commercial dog food, at least 3.00% crude fiber)
Add an enzyme product to food (e.g., Prozyme)
Include herbs specially mixed for pets that reduce gas (e.g., N.R. Special Blend) 
_ Avoid brewer's yeast, alfalfa, and soybean products_
Promote an acidic environment in the intestine
_Some recommend 1-2 Tablespoons of Aloe Vera Gel or 1 Tablespoon of apple cider vinegar given right after each meal_
Promote "friendly" bacteria in the intestine, e.g. from yogurt or supplemental acidophilus
_Avoids fermentation of carbohydrates, which can cause gas quickly. This is especially a concern when antibiotics are given since they tend to reduce levels of "friendly" bacteria._
 *And perhaps most importantly, know your dog well so you'll know when your dog just isn't acting normally.*

*Breeds At Greatest Risk*
_Breeds most at risk:_


  Afghan Hound
 Airedale Terrier 
 Akita 
 Alaskan Malamute 
 Basset Hound 
 Bernese Mountain Dog 
 Borzoi 
 Bouvier des Flandres 
 Boxer 
 Bullmastiff 
 Chesapeake Bay Retriever
 Collie 


Dachshund 
 Doberman Pinscher 
 English Springer Spaniel 
 Fila Brasileiro 
 Golden Retriever 
 Gordon Setter 
 Great Dane
 German Shepherd
German Shorthaired Pointer
  Great Pyrenees
 Irish Setter
 Irish Wolfhound
 King Shepherd
 Labrador Retriever
 Miniature Poodle
 Newfoundland
 Old English Sheepdog
 Pekinese
 Rottweiler
 Samoyed
 Shiloh Shepherd
 St. Bernard
 Standard Poodle 
 Weimaraner


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

good post dude!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks! it is about time we do a post about it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks... They didnt mention dogs like the AmStaff, but for that reason i never feed right before exercise, and i dont even like to give raw hide...


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

good post i didn't even know bout this


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

bloat is just the stomach distended.
torsion is when it twists and turns on its self.

good post OZ


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

I did not know that you shouldnt allow your dog to have water one hour before and after a meal.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Pitlover0718 said:


> I did not know that you shouldnt allow your dog to have water one hour before and after a meal.


everything varies dog to dog. what really makes the scenario ugly is if you have a dog that wolfs it all down, water or food. if you dog wolfs his food down, i wouldnt let him play until an hour went by. if he eats modestly, then 30-45 should do the trick,etc


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

I figured it was more towards the dogs that are more prone to getting bloat, but it is still a fact that I did not know. 
I walk her for two miles and play with her until she is tired. Then after about an hour or so, I feed her in the evening. She doesnt eat all her food in seconds but she doesnt waste any time either. She doesnt drink all her water though after eating. Just a few licks. But I am going to be a little more cautious about it. 

By the way StaffyDaddy :goodpost: as always


----------



## iwillalwaysmissrebel (Apr 12, 2011)

*My pitbull died of Bloat ...*

or so the stupid vets think. But instead of drawing blood first, they did X-Rays of his stomach, it showed that he had fluid in his stomach, they gave us this white powder for parasites, they said it was either parasites or he could have had a heart problem...

My aunt first noticed his fat belly when she asked me if that dog was pregnant, I told her that Rebel was male, that made me think at first I just thought he was a puggy boy, but his stomach continued to get bigger and I got worried, so I called the local vet hospital down here, they let my dog suffer and die...

He passed away on April 1st, 2011... April Fools Day ... He was bought for my son, they were the same age and he was stunningly beautiful and such a sweet boy ... I miss him so much, he was my baby too...:angel:


----------

